# Projects?



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

My best friend has always been into Chrysler, his 70 charger has been a long term project since the early 80s, I've always been into the smaller 68-70 mustang and fairlanes, my long term has been a 64 fairlane 500 GT. 
My wife went into labor and the only car we had going was the fairlane, my youngest daughter (Who's only ride in the 428 fairlane was before she was born) asked when I would get it legal, but I have to admit that since she was born, it's been changed so many times that the goal is to work on something, not to actually get it on the street...... (To be honest, not being legal, doesn't keep me from taking it for a spin!)

Anyone else have a long term project?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

My son has one.......'72 Gran Torino that's been setting behind my garage since '92.......:nonono:. 47K actual miles.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Hector. He's an ongoing project.


----------

